# The Price Of Brakes



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi all,

Just curious what experience you have had with the price of brake parts on the Outback. I have a 2006 25RSS.

We are going on several trips this year, including Yellowstone. Thought it would be a good idea to put new brakes on the trailer. I went down to the dealer today to order the brake shoes and he quoted me $49 per wheel!!! So, for my trailer I am looking at about $200 in parts just to replace my brake shoes!!!









Is this typical? Any other sources?

Thanks in advance for any advice.

DAN


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There are cheaper places then the dealer.

Try e-trailer. Brake parts from E-Trailer


----------



## Ray C (Apr 4, 2007)

I also use Croft Trailer they have alot of trailer parts for good prices.Croft Trailer


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

We just replaced all 4 brake assemblies on or Sydney fiver for $60 per wheel. The assembly is held on by 5 bolts and 2 wires. The entire assembly consist of the backing plate, springs, magnets, shoes/linings. From my research on-line, the price difference was only about $15 p/wheel. We got them from CW. The brakes are awesome now!
I will start a new subject later this week about our brake job with photo. I think it will be something most will appreciate. 
Good luck and safe travels. pcm


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

http://shop.easternmarine.com/index.cfm?fu...;categoryID=149

C


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

jdpm said:


> We just replaced all 4 brake assemblies on or Sydney fiver for $60 per wheel. The assembly is held on by 5 bolts and 2 wires. The entire assembly consist of the backing plate, springs, magnets, shoes/linings. From my research on-line, the price difference was only about $15 p/wheel. We got them from CW. The brakes are awesome now!
> I will start a new subject later this week about our brake job with photo. I think it will be something most will appreciate.
> Good luck and safe travels. pcm


Looking forward to the thread as I would like to know how many miles you pulled and what was the reason for you to replace the brakes. They should last 10's of thousands of miles just like your TV's brakes.


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> We just replaced all 4 brake assemblies on or Sydney fiver for $60 per wheel. The assembly is held on by 5 bolts and 2 wires. The entire assembly consist of the backing plate, springs, magnets, shoes/linings. From my research on-line, the price difference was only about $15 p/wheel. We got them from CW. The brakes are awesome now!
> I will start a new subject later this week about our brake job with photo. I think it will be something most will appreciate.
> Good luck and safe travels. pcm


Looking forward to the thread as I would like to know how many miles you pulled and what was the reason for you to replace the brakes. They should last 10's of thousands of miles just like your TV's brakes.
[/quote]

I was thinking the same thing. A 2006 Outback should be nowhere near worn out brakes. You would have almost had to pull it 24/7 to do that.

I would think just pulling the drums, and inspecting the brakes and hub seals would be sufficient.

C


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Just to satisfy the curiousity until I can go into detail; one word - GREASE!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

jdpm said:


> Just to satisfy the curiousity until I can go into detail; one word - GREASE!


That explains everything. Was it self-inflicted or dealer?


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Never used the E-Z lubes. May have been done upon pre delivery? Who knows. Pulled the hubs to do a visual inspection and manual repack of the bearings and inspect the breaks. I'll save the further details for my furture post along with pix. pcm


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Just repacked my bearings on my '05 and two of the four brake assemblies work, going to go out and diag it now. hoping it is a bad ground or something...


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Compulynx said:


> We just replaced all 4 brake assemblies on or Sydney fiver for $60 per wheel. The assembly is held on by 5 bolts and 2 wires. The entire assembly consist of the backing plate, springs, magnets, shoes/linings. From my research on-line, the price difference was only about $15 p/wheel. We got them from CW. The brakes are awesome now!
> I will start a new subject later this week about our brake job with photo. I think it will be something most will appreciate.
> Good luck and safe travels. pcm


Looking forward to the thread as I would like to know how many miles you pulled and what was the reason for you to replace the brakes. They should last 10's of thousands of miles just like your TV's brakes.
[/quote]

I was thinking the same thing. A 2006 Outback should be nowhere near worn out brakes. You would have almost had to pull it 24/7 to do that.

I would think just pulling the drums, and inspecting the brakes and hub seals would be sufficient.

C
[/quote]

Well I don't pull 24/7, but I do pull more than the average Outbacker!! I put about 15k to 20k on per year on the trailer. Current set of brakes have about 40k on them. Have not pulled the hubs yet so I do not know how bad they are, I am just assuming it is close to time. I will put anoither 15k to 20k on this summer and do not want any surprises.

Thanks all for the replies, will check the prices and compare.

DAN


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Dan, That is a lot of miles 15 to 20 thousand is five or six times across the country. We are doing a round trip this year from Idaho to Quebec plus our regular local stuff and expect to have 6 to 7 K on the trailer this year.

Where do you tow and why so much?


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Dan, That is a lot of miles 15 to 20 thousand is five or six times across the country. We are doing a round trip this year from Idaho to Quebec plus our regular local stuff and expect to have 6 to 7 K on the trailer this year.
> 
> Where do you tow and why so much?


Why so much?!!! Because we love it!! The miles add up quickly. First, my son (and his mother) are roller coaster geeks (I confess, I am to). We make at least four trips a year to Cedar Point in Ohio and stay for a week at a time (about 1200 miles round trip). We will be there opening week starting May 16!!!! We also go to other amusement parks around the East coast and mid west. Every year we go on an extended summer vacation, this year it is Yellowstone and the Badlands (another 6000 miles). Then there is the multitude of long weekends to Cape Cod and the Adirondacks in Upstate New York. Cap it off with trips to Hershey PA and Gettysburg and you get 15 to 20k per year.

I am lucky that my boss allows me to work on the road. So while the family is on a cross country vacation, I work either from the trailer or at the WiFi hotspot. My wife works for the school and has the summer off. If it was not for these luxuries, we would not be able to do what we do.

DAN


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

You are one lucky dude dan.. can I submit my resume???


----------

